# Rod-n-Reel Depot year end promotion



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like to thank all of the PFF members for stopping by the Rod-n-Reel Depot booth at the RFRA Outdoor Festival on October 13th & 14th. I really enjoyed meeting all of the forum members and being able to put a face with a PFF id. If I missed you at the festival, please stop by the shop.



I am extending the 10% discount on all rods and reels including custom built rods and 15% discount on all rod-n-reel combo's to all PFF, PRFA, and RFRA members thru the end of the year. The discount also includes any rod or reel repair (including parts). We stock hundreds of rod components and thousands of reel parts for Penn Shimano, Diawa, and Ambassadeur reels. Visit our Penn parts web site at www.rodnreeldepot.com.



The shop is located in the Goin' Fishin' Bait & Tackle shop at 10870 Lillian Hwy. That's about 1/8 mile north of US98 on Lillian Hwy. Stop by or give me a call at 458-0428 between 10:00am and 6:00pm Tuesday thru Saturday.



Hope to see you soon.......



Ron Trine


----------



## RodnReelDepot (Oct 17, 2007)

Time is running out on this promotion. 



There is still time to wrap up a new custom rod before Christmas.



I received several consignment rods this week including a fine Seeker PS85 wrapped in LSU colors.

Several PFF members have been asking about that one.



I have over a dozen custom hand gaffs in stock including several college gaffs priced at $29.99 (16 inch and under), $34.99 for 2' gaffs, and $39.99 for 3' gaffs.



All PFF members receive 10% discount on all items include rod and reel repair.



See you soon.



Ron


----------

